# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Disney Cruises

## artmios sintihakis

Στο προσφατο συνεδρειο που έγινε στην Μασσαλια κ το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου βραβευτηκε ως το 2ο καλυτερο λιμανι κρουαζιέρας παγκοσμίως για τις καινοτομίες που εφαρμοσε για το 2012, η εταιρεία έδειξε ενδιαφέρον για το λιμάνι μας!
Ξεκινά προσεγγίσεις για το 2013 και απο το 2014 homeporting!

----------

